
Photogenic Alchemy - Photo developed in Absinthe? - cheeyoonlee
http://www.synapseshots.com/photogenicalchemy/#prettyPhoto
======
cheeyoonlee
Just mesmerized by the results...chemical explanations of occurrences to each
effect would be extremely interesting!

